# Tracking number issue.



## LINK289 (May 28, 2010)

Its shipping to Canada btw.

I pre ordered my DSTwo on the 7th of April with UPS Express and it was shipped on the 19th of May. I got my tracking number but it doesn't seem to work on the UPS tracking website. BUT it does work on the Canada Post site. So far it has been six business days (I am counting the Victoria Day long weekend as Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday as non-business days) and it only arrived in Vancouver today. If it doesn't come today then it is another weekend I may have to wait.

Onto the question I want to ask, my receipt says that I payed for my UPS shipping (two to five Days shipping) but I am not sure if thats what it is being shipped with because my tracking number doesn't work on the UPS site and it has taken six and maybe even seven days to get to its my house. So should I make a support ticket on Shoptemp or can someone tell me what might be going on?

I don't usually get worried about stuff like this and I don't want to sound like I am crying about not getting my stuff, but I paid 14.60 for "fast" shipping and I would like to know whats up with it taking a bit longer then it should.

I hope this is typed easily enough for someone to understand what I am trying to say...


----------



## Traitor (May 28, 2010)

What kind of format is the tracking number in?


----------



## LINK289 (May 28, 2010)

What do you mean by "format"?

I forgot to mention that my shoptemp account gives me a 13 character tracking number and the email I got gave me an 11 character number


----------



## LINK289 (May 29, 2010)

I just figured out that there must have been a bit of a mix up with my shipment because it IS shipping with Canada Post. So I sent a support ticket


----------



## janeyuyi (May 29, 2010)

Can you tell me the tracking number,may I can help you out.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 29, 2010)

what is your order status

If its not completed then its not sent out yet

once it says completed you will get an email with links straight to the tracking site


----------



## LINK289 (May 29, 2010)

I got the shipment email on the 19th and it gave me a tracking number for ups, it didn't work at all. My account at shoptemp.com gave me a different number and it worked with Canada post. Yesterday I got a update in my tracking saying it was shipping with Canada post.

It's basicly solved. I ordered with ups (finished and payed with it) but it didn't send by ups it sent by Canada post. So in a very basic description of what happened: I didn't get what I payed for (shipping wise) and I made a support ticket and sent it to shoptemp.


----------



## janeyuyi (May 30, 2010)

May due to the remote area via UPS shipping,so your shipping method has been changed or else...


----------

